# Need 2 to fish west Matagorda Thursday 8-22



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Going to fish for some trout early then try to find some triple tail late morning. Will either leave out of Matagorda or Palacios. Pm me your info


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Boat is full. Thanks


----------

